# V8CQ



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Well the 80q served its 4 year purpose of test fitting various engines.....and well at a bargain i could not pass up  

picked up this 91 CQ in sept right before h2oi'10. so here is the picture adventure 

'91 3.6 V8 90k 
New plugs, t-stat, knock sensors, gaskets, t-belt 
3.6 5 Speed cams 
Throttle body modded for quicker response 
Reset cluster to zero 
Battery relocate 
Ground Control coils w/ Koni adj. 
Modded trans bell housing, trans motor spacer 
New clutch slave 
034 V8 flywheel insert 
'97/8 A8 auto flexplate/starter ring 
Spec Stg2 unsprung kevlar disk 
New oe motor mounts on subframe 
New front CV's 
New Depo euros 
'03 Ford Focus 2.3 Radiator 
DTA Pro P8 
2.0tfsi coilpacks 
.:R36 wire covers 
2x MkIV 1.8t coil pack replacement harnesses rewired 
034 track density trans & diff mounts 
034 density diff mount 
034 f&r aluminum subframe bushings 
034 f&r delring control arm bushings 
'09 Kawasaki 1400gtr itb's 
16v lower intakes 























































3.6 auto flexplate spacer 
3.7 flexplate/starter ring 
034 flywheel insert 
Spec unsprung kevlar disk 
cq pressure plate 

















































































little throttle body modding for quicker fast


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

so is it done yet?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

:beer: 

Same swap Ive got in store. If you could post as much pic/info as possible that would be very helpful to me in the spring. :thumbup: 

Ive got the same motor youve got there, 74k on the clock. Just waiting til i can afford standalone...


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

I am planning on running with the factory motronic. I have the 3.7l a8 flexplate that has both the 60-2 and single pin pick up. I'll post more on my clutch setup later. Had to do some "smoothing" of the diff housing...

... but it's mounted and the downpipes are all done.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

that's the bell housing not one of the diffs.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice ! Looks like thats gonna be a fun coupe !


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

rad! :beer:


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice. Looks good. Any chance I could get info/pic on motor mounting/subframe? Ive gotten conflicting info, It bolts up/it doesnt, you need a b4 subframe/no u dont.... Rather frustrating. 

Get a pick of your downpipes as well? Did you have to mod the headers?

Project looks good! Makes me anxious bout getting mine going! :beer:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

the outer diff housing is on the inside on the bell housing...so yes i shaved the diff housing to clear the clutch... 

clutch stack info: 

3.6 auto flexplate spacer 
3.7 flexplate/starter ring 
034 flywheel insert 
Spec unsprung kevlar disk 
cq pressure plate 


the 3.6 auto flexplate spacer is what caused all the trans shaving and ultimately a thin engine to trans spacer.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

i cut the lower rear section of the oil pan to provide extra subframe clearance. I also had to section out the sub frame just to clear the back side of the oil pan. this allows for best engine height in bay.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

interesting approach on the engine mounts. I personally don't think i would trust the 4 subframe bolts to hold the entire weight of the engine and trans.


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> interesting approach on the engine mounts. I personally don't think i would trust the 4 subframe bolts to hold the entire weight of the engine and trans.


 same. but i would ask greg w. here on the forums, cos he has the same car (v8 cq) and he is very helpful.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

well so far the mounts to the subframe have been super. seen a few guys do v8 swaps into other t89's and they too mount to the subframe but use low pro chevy trans mounts. some of those are boosted as well. i can see how this setup might be a bit more harsh on the bushings...but time will tell. 

picking up a radiator parts this after noon from the man i got my motor from. 

i have this s4 project for a friend i am regretting doing...:banghead: 62k warped heads :what::banghead::banghead: 
decked heads, high compression head gaskets with like 200% increased coolant flow, new aux pump bunch of little items. check out how the 2.7ts are mounted


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

I would worry bout the mounts being on the subframe. 034 sells mount for the ABZ the essentially accomplishes the same thing. The passat/A4/S4/etc platforms mount in similar fasion.

Thanks for the pics, helpful for sure. Gotta love the 2.7t, like the motor but seems to be a headache to own. No issues in my allroad yet, knock on wood.....

Cant wait to get started on my swap for sure, this post inspires me to keep saving away til spring.:beer:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

yes those work for the abz and the abz exhaust headers....i like the the torquier longer 3.6/4.2 headers....so i needed different mounts. just like 034's v8 flywheel insert, it only works with newer generation v8's...few mods to make it work with the older motors. 


What sucks the most of all this...all these parts only work on 01a/01e transmissions....all the original 5speed v8 stuff is 016 

just because 034 makes it, does not make it an end all solution or a part i have to have because 034 made it... 


http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...bz-v8-engine-mount-set-b3-chassis-p-18443.htm 

the one mount looks a bit weak, just dont feel it would last very long with no lateral supports. I dont feel 600ftlbs of tq would fair well...just look at the oem mounts 

ill video the first awd launch...we will know for sure then.:laugh:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

updates?

Engine mount info?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

time to start again...














































22mm to 29mm brake master upgrade









little throttle body modding


















need to mod this as well









5 speed cam swap






















































as of now


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Finally decided to start the sort of wiring still left... Intake in on, motor is wired up, tb covers back on, fuel lines on.




























Late last night


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

nice idea on the oil cooler setup. Looking good.


Greg W.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

90quattrocoupe said:


> nice idea on the oil cooler setup. Looking good.
> 
> 
> Greg W.


 thanks! but ya that is the factory v8 cooler


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool beans!!! Can't wait for sound clips, should be awesome. 

N00b question: what are all the switches for?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

sooo audi did it this time. ECU disables ignition if it does not get a 'park' signal from the TCU. So after reading the 4.2/3.6 swaps that have been done...everyone has standalone...or gets stuck at this point then goes standalone. Every time someone brings up the auto ignition lockout topic, my old v8 5speed swap gets brought up on how I did it. what i did was a band-aid, not the true fix. 

i have suspicion this is in the software... 

now waiting on a call back from 034's dev engineer.... 





PRY4SNO said:


> Cool beans!!! Can't wait for sound clips, should be awesome.
> 
> N00b question: what are all the switches for?


 always wanted switches, this build deserves them 

main on, ecu, fuel, fan, all int/ext accy. even have a push button start :beer:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## MK1SRocc (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking good, did you ever figure out the ignition cut / park signal issue? I am preparing to do this swap in my '96 A4Q, and like you want to use the factory Motronic ECU.

Another guy doing the swap talked about having to jump two pins in the ECU. The Russian


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

he did an a6 4.2 swap with coilpacks. motronic 7.x. software or said pin jump would fix no start. i was using 1991 motronic 2.4 ecu...but now using standalone.

034 has a chip for the a8 abz 4.2 to solve the auto delete and few extras. i would do the d2 a8 4.2 since you have an earlier b5 a4. better wiring fit i would think.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

long update...
































































finished














































testing...no go


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Been working on the DTA standalone I got from dub tek :beer:




























had communication issues, then found a backwards pin :facepalm:









must change these rabbit maps to v8 maps


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

just ordered:

8x - 022 905 715A - 3.6 FSI VR coil packs
8x - 4B0 973 724 - 4 pin connectors
8x - 03H 971 921A - .:R36 angled protective caps

terminal removal tools are at home waiting


I'll get with dub [email protected] garage for the 32 terminals/seals/wires for the coils and the 10 or so extra terminals/wires i need to mod the factory 55pin v8 ecu connector for the DTA.

i guess i need to get some raychem heat shrink from dub tek too.

if your going to do it, do it proper :beer:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

tune is 90% done.

so i tried 2.8, 3.2, and 3.6 24v vr6 coil packs...all way too short.

I refuse to go the 4.2 bolt down route. 
4.2 valve covers 100-300$ a pair or 034 coil [email protected] 65$ a pair. 70$ for each 3 wire coil is stupid...and i would need 2 ignition control modules @ 1-200$ ea. there are 4 wire ones @ 35$ ea and i still need the 4.2 valve covers or 034 coil brackets


1.8t one installed









look what found :heart:

turns out the fsi stuff has a higher voltage output than 1.8t and the 1.8t guys are upping the plug gaps to .040 from .028

you 20v guys might want to look into this....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-and-spark-plug-gap-trying-random-new-stuff.
mkiv and mkvi








mkv


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

what motor mounts are those?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

I used factory v8 mounts. i made custom brackets to mount the motor mounts to the sub frame. there is a guy with a A8 4.2 with the bolt in mounts from 034...starting to tear the mounts off the frame 



>


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Got new tools and a tool box, back from h2oI....time to start back up again!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

could lead to _awesome_...


















updates

v8 gasket on v8









16v lower bolt hole









v8 gasket on 16v mani









16v mani on v8



























picked up some '09 kawasaki 1400gtr throttle bodies...each has fuel rail, 12 hole 440cc injectors, map sensor, isv, isv tps, tps, and all wiring.  



























kawasaki's way of idle stabilization..will play with later.









mmm









thinking what i am thinking....


----------



## paranoia. (Nov 5, 2008)

jesus ****ing christ this is awesome...

i love coupe's, and just recently acquired a 90' v8 quattro for a snow beater.

obviously watching this..


----------



## Jeremy Sawatzky (Jan 24, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmooooooooooaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

long update

what i am doing with the itb's....this is version 5


















needs one more redesign still.

gen2 mr2 electric power steerling picked up


















12 hole Delphi 440's










snow quats! :heart:


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

summit racing had this on the clearance rack....couldn't resist its perfect price and size...plus i had coupons 

Griffin Jeep WJ aluminum radiator added Billet specialties rad cap. Will work superbly in the rear...


----------



## v86sp (Mar 3, 2008)

Hurry up with this thing! I want to hear those ITB's! Coils look nice.

Another Idea I've been playing with for ITB's is to Cross them. It won't be pretty, but to hit the 10" length I'm looking for I need to. something like this









I know the tubes if run straight across will hit, I am planning to oval the tubes vertical.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

v86sp said:


> Hurry up with this thing! I want to hear those ITB's! Coils look nice.
> 
> Another Idea I've been playing with for ITB's is to Cross them. It won't be pretty, but to hit the 10" length I'm looking for I need to. something like this
> 
> ...


would be a sick setup! I am trying to straight shot the valves as much as possible.

cq is currently outside in the elements ....still. need to get inside to start up on it again....but i have been busy rebuilding my 200 since it died last summer. standalone, samco, forge, autotech, 034 parts


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------

